# Playoff Watch



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Denver got a much needed blowout win and some rest for the starters against Memphis. 

Next up: Toronto...fresh off a loss to Golden State (in which the Raptors comeback attempt fell just short after being down by 20+ in the first quarter)

1 LA Lakers 45 19 .703 - 
2 Houston 44 20 .688 1 
3 San Antonio 44 20 .688 1 
4 Utah 43 23 .652 3 
5 New Orleans 43 20 .683 1 ½ 
6 Phoenix 42 22 .656 3 
7 Dallas 42 23 .646 3 ½ 
8 Golden State 40 23 .635 4 ½ 
------------------------------------------
9 Denver 38 26 .594 7


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The sad thing is that:
1) if we had not lost to some terrible teams this year, we'd be right up there (assuming that we've lost about 5 games we shouldn't have) with the eladers.
2) If Nene and Chuck were healthy all year, we'd have won maybe 3-5 mroe games than we have. We'd be right at the top fo the conference.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Every team deals with injuries.

I also am sick of hearing the excuse, "The Nuggets lost some game they should have won."

I'm not saying Horax is giving the Nuggets excuses, but the fact is that Elite Teams win the games they are supposed to win. Denver hasn't been doing that because they are NOT an elite team.
That's just another part of the hump they can't get over. 

I think it's about time for the Nuggets to see themselves for who they are and not a "Well what if..." type team. There are no What If's...it's just Wins and Losses.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I totally agree with you...I just think it's very sad taht they DID lose those games to the inferior teams in the league. If they had won those games, only 5 more games to date, poeple would be singing a hugely different tune about the Nuggs...they'd be an "elite" team...but because of their lack of focus and D, they aren't.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

What I think is sad that this record actually only has us as a 9th Seed. Yah the Nuggets are not where they need to be, but we are doing better than we did last year. This record shoul def be good enough for a 6th seed. Its just a freak year in the west were a lot of teams are playing very well


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I just wrote a long post on how its all george karls fault, and lost it.

So... it's all george karl's fault. get that fat lazy ******* out of here and get a real coach.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It sux that the east has like 3 teams that are <.500 and going to make the playoffs.

Maybe they should just take the top 16 overall?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> I just wrote a long post on how its all george karls fault, and lost it.
> 
> So... it's all george karl's fault. get that fat lazy ******* out of here and get a real coach.


...and so the movement begins to grow. 

Obama thinks he's grassroots? I'll have this board storming the Pepsi Center before season's end.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> ...and so the movement begins to grow.
> 
> Obama thinks he's grassroots? I'll have this board storming the Pepsi Center before season's end.


:laugh:

I don't hate him as much as you do. I just think he's a horrible in-game coach, and this team needs a great one.

Anyways, GS and PHO playing tonight. I'm rooting for GS, I think Phoenix is ripe to be bounced out.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Well the bad news...Phoenix survived and won.

The good news...Golden State lost!

The rest...Denver needs to get a W vs. the Raptors tonight!!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Melo's Answer said:


> What I think is sad that this record actually only has us as a 9th Seed. Yah the Nuggets are not where they need to be, but we are doing better than we did last year. This record shoul def be good enough for a 6th seed. Its just a freak year in the west were a lot of teams are playing very well


This is a good point. Denver is doing really well and I believe still has a shot at breaking the franchise Win record?

Funny how it seems do doom and gloom b/c of the rest of the conference.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

I think what everyone is down on is the inconsistancies. not necessarily our record because anyone who can call themselves a nuggets fan knows just how well we are playing and as far as wins and losses go we are sitting pretty.

Its our failure to compete on a nightly basis. This team has the talent to be a 55 win team. but if you look at the lack of desire on some losses of ours its obvious these players either arent disciplined enough to win 55 games or just dont care...


Tue 06 @ New York L 112-119
Tue 27 vs Indiana L 110-112
Mon 14 @ Charlotte L 116-119
Tue 15 @ Atlanta L 93-104
Fri 22 @ Chicago L 121-135
Sat 23 @ Milwaukee L 109-115


those are games that WE SHOULD HAVE won... I only hold us up to those expectations because we have proven time and time again we CAN BEAT THE BEST TEAMS IN THE LEAGUE ON A CONSISTANT BASIS!!!!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the good news is we could be 1 game back in the loss collumn behind utah by tomorrow.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

aboveallodds24 said:


> I think what everyone is down on is the inconsistancies. not necessarily *our record because anyone who can call themselves a nuggets fan knows just how well we are playing and as far as wins and losses go we are sitting pretty*.
> 
> *Its our failure to compete on a nightly basis*. *This team has the talent to be a 55 win team. but if you look at the lack of desire on some losses of ours its obvious these players either arent disciplined enough to win 55 games or just dont care...*


I agree that the record is not what has fans like me down. I think it's just funny that with such a nice record so far (it could be better obviously) that if they miss the playoffs no matter what their record is...the season will be considered a failure because Iverson and Camby will be that much older when they get another crack at it next season and we'll all remember all the games that Denver lost to bad teams.

People wont be saying, "Wow, Denver had a nice season...just bad luck the conference was so good...but they did their best."

I'll at least be saying, "Man...we missed the playoffs by ___ games...if they just could have won that Bucks game or that ____ game."

The difference is this team has the talent that teams like the Blazers don't really have (experienced talent), but our record is not much better than theirs. I think the Nuggets could easily have competed for the Western Conference #1 seed if they put in the effort of the recent games against Boston, Phoenix and both San Antonio games.

It's very frustrating seeing the inconsistancies. Just think if the Nuggets gave the effort every night that we've see out of them. Their record would certainly be much better - heck if they won the 6 games you pointed out Denver would be tied with Houston right now and would be considered an 'elite team'

But the fact that they are either:
A.) Not disiplined Enough or
B.) Don't Care

Like you pointed out...is pretty bothersome to me. To see a team with such great talent and glimpses of being the best team in the NBA not put it all together is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> the good news is we could be 1 game back in the loss collumn behind utah by tomorrow.


gay celtics. 2 behind utah.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been watching the Nuggets closely in the standings. I'm hoping they Nuggets get that 8th seed. We need the Warriors to lose though. Which is a bummer because the Warriors are a fun team to watch in the playoffs. But i don't think the Nuggets can catch any of the other teams. It's either the Nuggets or Warriors. What a season though it's amazing top to bottom in the West.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

they still have a good chance to catch the mavs, suns, and jazz.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

1 Houston 46 20 .697 - 
2 LA Lakers 45 21 .682 1 
3 New Orleans 44 21 .677 1 ½ 
4 Utah 44 24 .647 3 
5 Phoenix 44 22 .667 2 
6 San Antonio 44 22 .667 2 
7 Dallas 44 23 .657 2 ½ 
8 Golden State 41 24 .631 4 ½ 
-----------------------------
9 Denver 40 26 .606 6 


These standing are ridiculous!!! haha...anybody goes cold and they'll miss the playoffs!

Nuggets 1 1/2 back...(Monday March 17)


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I've been watching the Nuggets closely in the standings. I'm hoping they Nuggets get that 8th seed. We need the Warriors to lose though. Which is a bummer because the Warriors are a fun team to watch in the playoffs. But i don't think the Nuggets can catch any of the other teams. It's either the Nuggets or Warriors. What a season though it's amazing top to bottom in the West.


Disagree. Denver will a catch dallas easily. In fact they could be tied with dallas as early as sunday. Hard to see dallas dropping three straight at home but they play the celtics, spurs, and lakers. All of those teams are bigger, better, and cause matchup problems for the mavs.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If the Nuggs can continue their tear, and use Chucky the way they did last night...they still have a shot at the division.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

We have the Pistons tonight...Denver needs to play great on this road trip...this Detroit game is the hardest of the bunch! A win tonight goes a long way...

Dallas and G.S. next week!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Timmons said:


> We have the Pistons tonight...Denver needs to play great on this road trip...this Detroit game is the hardest of the bunch! A win tonight goes a long way...
> 
> Dallas and G.S. next week!!


they need this win... they're horrible in back to backs, and a loss won't help them going into philly, which is playing great.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Agreed. I see a hard night tonight and tomorrow.

If the Nuggs can come out strong on D, they'll be alright tonight. a win ni D-town would give them confidence for the rest fo the trip...and they could do some major damage.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

1 Houston 46 21 .687 - 
2 LA Lakers 46 21 .687 - 
3 New Orleans 45 21 .682 ½ 
4 Utah 45 24 .652 2 
5 Phoenix 45 22 .672 1 
6 San Antonio 44 23 .657 2 
7 Dallas 44 24 .647 2 ½ 
8 Golden State 41 25 .621 4 ½ 
-----------------------------
9 Denver 40 27 .597 6 

The Nuggets squandered losses by both Golden State and Dallas last night with their embarrassing effort in Detroit.

We are once again back to the:
A.) Nuggets get blow out win
B.) Nuggets get blown out
scenarios...

Giving up 136 to a team that averages less than 100 a game is just flat out lack of effort.
You deserve the 9 spot if you play like that. Garbage.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think AI will TEAR UP Philly...he'll hit for 53 tonight. 

But the Nuggs will lose by 3.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> Disagree. Denver will catch dallas easily. In fact they could be tied with dallas as early as sunday. Hard to see dallas dropping three straight at home but they play the celtics, spurs, and lakers. All of those teams are bigger, better, and cause matchup problems for the mavs.


welp i said we'd catch them easy...and that was before dirk got injured. dallas is seriously a terrible team. 8th seed is a gimme. 7th seed is in reach...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

1 LA Lakers 49 22 .690 - 
2 New Orleans 47 21 .691 ½ 
3 Houston 48 23 .676 1 
4 Utah 46 25 .648 3 
5 Phoenix 47 23 .671 1 ½ 
6 San Antonio 47 23 .671 1 ½ 
7 Dallas 44 26 .629 4 ½ 
8 Golden State 43 27 .614 5 ½ 
---------------------------
9 Denver 43 28 .606 6 


Denver is closing the gap...that Philly loss really stings now...but with Dallas and G.S. this week and Dallas vs. Golden State twice within the week...the Nuggets could be sitting in the 7th Seed this time next week...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Updated Standings:
Western Conference 
Team GB 
1. * New Orleans 50 22 
2. San Antonio 51 23 
3. * LA Lakers 50 24 
4. * Utah 48 26 
5. Phoenix 49 24 
6. Houston 49 24 
7. Denver 45 28 
8. Dallas 45 28 
9. Golden State 45 28 

I also just wanted to point out another reason why the win over GS was so important because it puts in position to win the series against GS the next time we play them. If we can beat GS again we would own the tiebreaker against both Dallas and GS which would put us in position to possibly tank a game at the end of the season to avoid SA if necissary. But our focus right now should be going for the division which amazingly isnt out of reach only 2.5 games back


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> in position to possibly tank a game at the end of the season to avoid SA if necissary.


I'd tank to miss the lakers, personally. The nuggets have a chance against SA. LA, on the other hand, is just a horrible match-up.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

LA is good, but I don't see them dominating in a 7 game series to anybody out there.

That being said, the Nuggs have played great against SA this year, and I think that if we do face them it will be our turn to win a series.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> LA is good, but I don't see them dominating in a 7 game series to anybody out there.
> 
> That being said, the Nuggs have played great against SA this year, and I think that if we do face them it will be our turn to win a series.


We don't have anybody to guard kobe, and he's got teamates this year who will all hit shots from their spots if open. You can't double off anybody. Unless Pau misses some games, I just can't see the Nuggets winning more than 1 game in a series.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

1 game is a little weak. I don't think you're giving the Nuggs their due when it comes to their own execution.

We've seen lately what they are capable of doing, and if they play this way (especially if Pau is out) they'll be fine. That said, WITH Pau in the lineup it would be tought, but I think it'd go 7.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> 1 game is a little weak. I don't think you're giving the Nuggs their due when it comes to their own execution.
> 
> We've seen lately what they are capable of doing, and if they play this way (especially if Pau is out) they'll be fine. That said, WITH Pau in the lineup it would be tought, but I think it'd go 7.


I've also seen the nuggets lose to the lakers in two blowouts, plus one loss where Iverson scored 51, and that was before Gasol.

The lakers are simply the worst match-up in the league for the nuggets. There's nobody else in the league who is worse off defending Kobe than they are.


----------

